# Fishing on Upper Kananaskis Lake in the Rockies near Calgary



## dllb (Jul 24, 2006)

Upper Kananaskis Lake is in Kananasksi Park in the eastern part of the Rockies on the way to Banff from Calgary.


1. Early morning and looking east. 










2. Looking south and the reflections of a mountain. It was very calm.









3. A small island in the middle of the lake









4. There were a few other people fishing or canoeing that day.









5. Off to try a new location.









6. There is a walkway around the lake and here is one of the waterfalls.








7. A little inlet at the west end of the lake and another waterfall. A great place to dock, have lunch and take a few pictures















8. A few of the many trees lining the shoreline









9. A little later in the day looking east









10. Later in the afternoon the clouds started to roll in









11. At this point we decided to call it a day


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 24, 2006)

Great series, I love K-Country.


----------



## mentos_007 (Jul 24, 2006)

awesome pictures! brilliant reflections!


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 25, 2006)

I had not even reached your own word "calm" underneath your first photo here when the word that pushed itself into my mind already was "how CALM these are" ... and indeed, the first are and therefore the reflections are perfect ... I like how in #2 you only captured the reflection of the mounain!

But then, as if in contrast, there are all those ripples on the water in #4, and the light on the foremost trees on the back, and the canoers ... that one is very nice, too!

You never mention your catch.
You secured yourself a good fish dinner then?
Or were you "only" successful with your _captures_???


----------



## JTHphoto (Jul 25, 2006)

great series, looks beautiful there... :thumbup:


----------



## dllb (Jul 25, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I had not even reached your own word "calm" underneath your first photo here when the word that pushed itself into my mind already was "how CALM these are" ... and indeed, the first are and therefore the reflections are perfect ... I like how in #2 you only captured the reflection of the mounain!
> 
> But then, as if in contrast, there are all those ripples on the water in #4, and the light on the foremost trees on the back, and the canoers ... that one is very nice, too!
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much.  I am very glad that you enjoyed them.  We didn't catch any fish that day, but some how that was of no consequence at all.  I felt I had captured what I was really after - the beautiful calm of a mountain lake on a lovely summers day.


----------



## Cheyenne (Jul 25, 2006)

Wow what a stunning location 

Your photos are fantastic but my favourites would be #2 and #3. Theres something out those two photos that really draw me in.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 25, 2006)

^^ I agree, 'stunning' is the word that came to mind when I saw these shots.  What an absolutely gorgeous spot!  1, 2, 3 and 9 look like postcards.  Great job. Thanks so much for sharing these.


----------



## WildBill (Jul 25, 2006)

Very nice series! That sky does not look to good in that last one, looks like you made a good move in calling it a day, but iwould have liked to have seen a sunset too.

Bill


----------

